# September 2007 Tank of the Month: Jeff U.



## John N.

*September 2007 Tank of the Month*
*Through the Clearing*
_by Jeff U._​
*Introduction and Background*

My name is Jeff aka Bigstick120 on the forum. I am 26 years old and live in the Baltimore Maryland area. I have been keeping fish most of my life. I got interested in planted tanks after I setup up a 55 gallon African cichlid tank a few years ago. I was looking for a way to reduce nitrates in the cichlid tank. I started adding anubias, java fern and a few other hardy, fast growing plants. The tank eventually exploded into a planted jungle! I eventually sold off the cichlids, and restocked with more plant friendly fish. This began my addiction, and I have now added a few other tanks to my aquarium collection.​
*About the Tank*​
When I started this tank I really had no direction. I basically was just growing any plants that looked good and were available at the local plant club meetings (GWAPA). I am fortunate to know a few collectors in the club which has given me access to some rare and beautiful plants. As the tank began to develop, I would remove plants I didn't like and replace them with something else. Eventually I end up with a selection that I liked and left it at that. As the tank matured I realize that being a smaller tank, small leaved plants looked much better in the tank. It added a lot more depth to the tank and really enhanced the scape. I don't really stick to a nature scape or Dutch, I just design based on what I think looks good; no set rules just have at it! ​








​








​
*Tank Specifications*​
*Size:* 29 gallon
*Light:* 65 watt PC and Dual 18 watt T-5 normal output Total 101 watts 9 hrs
*Substrate:* Eco-complete
*CO2**: *Pressurized, ceramic glass diffuser under spray bar
*Filtration**:* Rena XP1
*Hardscape**: *Driftwood under the anubias
*Fauna: *18 rasbora axelrodi, 4 Cardinals, 2 harlequin rasbora, 1 white cloud minnow, 2 otos, 6 amano shrimp, Cherry shrimp
*Plant Selection:*
Background - Rotala macrandra 'Green', Ludwigia arcuata, Pogostemon yatabeanus, Limnophila aromatic, Ludwigia senegalensis
Mid-ground - Anubias barteri var.nana, Pogrostemon helferi, Eriocaulon cinereum, Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form', Rotala sp. Mini,
Foreground - Hemianthus callitrichoides​
*Tank maintenance and fertilizer schedule*

I do 50% water changes weekly or bi-weekly. I dose dry ferts daily via DUY auto-doser. The auto-doser is consists of a container with a powerhead connected to airline tubing that goes into the tank. It pumps about 2 ml of Flourish per day..​
*Challenges with the tank*​
When I started the tank I had only 65 watts of light. While it grew plants well, some plants would lean into the center of the tank. I also had a little trouble growing some rare high light plants. Adding the extra 36 watts solved that problem, but I really have to stay on top of dosing or I get some algae, this is why I added the auto doser.​








​








​









_*September 2007 Tank of the Month - 'Through the Clearing'*_​
*Final Thoughts*​
I'm amazed that my tank was selected as a TOTM, I am truly honored to have the opportunity to share my tank with all of you. Enjoy your tank, and don't be afraid to try different things. Don't always do what is the norm or stick to a set of rules. Every tank is different and something that worked for you might not work for someone else and vice versa. ​


----------



## tutquarium

Congrats, Jeff!

It looks very calm and decent. Could you provide us with some more detail about the ferts and water values please?


----------



## jdmstop

congrat Jeff, everything is great.. where exactly did you moun the diffuser? I did not see any in the pic..


----------



## Kelley

I love this tank so much because it has no gimmicks to rely on like fancy hardscape or white sand. Plus, a 29 gal. is not the easiest of dimensions to work with. This tank showcases wonderful plant growth with nothing to hide behind. Congratulations!


----------



## so many plants

congrats! im really surprised you've managed to successfully grow most of those plants in a 29G with only a 65 PC and 2 T-5's. Makes me think my life might be a little simpler than i think.


----------



## bigstick120

Thank you for the comments. Im glad I can share it with you.

Kelley-THANK YOU!!!

SMP-You dont need an insane amount of light to grow plants, sometimes, less is better!


----------



## Newt

I've been looking at various tanks to get an idea for a yellow/green plant to go with my 75 re-scape.
I have a picture of this tank on my office wall and when I was reading thru the info the light switch finally went on and I realized it was Bigstick's tank. I really love this layout. Acually all of the variations. I even have a small book I got last Xmas that has a picture of the final product in it.

You should be very proud of your work.


----------



## bigstick120

Thanks Newt! Yes, this tank is in the 101 Best Aquarium Plants book, as well as my 55 and a 2.5 nano. If anyone else is interested in the book here is alink. http://www.amazon.com/101-Best-Aqua...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1266337539&sr=8-1

I have several plant photos in there as well, it was really fun to do!
Awesome to hear you have a photo of this up. This tank is always fun and challenging to scape due to the depth, but I dig it. I just rescaped this tank Saturday after about a year of no real scape. Its sweet!


----------



## Newt

Yeah, the fact that its only a 29 really makes it even more amazing.

Please add your lastest scape if you could.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

Amazing for and its a 29 gallon tank! Great job, hopefully my 29 gallon will look 1/3 as good as that. =D


----------

